# acentuação



## fpidiomas

Gostaria de saber por que a palavra ELÉCTRON leva acento se é uma paroxítona terminada em on.
Obrigada


----------



## englishmania

Segundo o dicionário de espanhol deste fórum, a palavra escreve-se *electrón*.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que é ao termo português que fpidiomas se refere e julgo que a resposta é que, precisamente por ser paroxítona terminada em *'on*', leva acento. É essa a regra. Em todo o caso, '_electrão_' é o termo mais corrente em português. Esse, contudo, já não leva e contraria a regra. Talvez fosse essa a pergunta.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Creio que é ao termo português que fpidiomas se refere e julgo que a resposta é que, precisamente por ser paroxítona terminada em *'on*', leva acento. É essa a regra. Em todo o caso, '_electrão_' é o termo mais corrente em português. Esse, contudo, já não leva e contraria a regra. Talvez fosse essa a pergunta.



Em Pt-Br, elétron.


----------



## fpidiomas

É a o termo em português, sim, ao que me refiro. Mas não achei nenhuma regra que diga que acentuam-se gráficamente as paroxítonas terminadas em ON. Carfer, será que você poderia me indicar onde eu encontro essa regra? Nos dicionários on line que procurei não está.
Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

*PAROXÍTONAS*
São acentuadas as palavras paroxítonas terminadas em:
 - ão(s): bençãos
- ã(s): ímã
- ei(s): vôlei
- i(is): lápis
- us: Vênus
- um: álbum
- uns: álbuns
- r: caráter
- x: tórax
- n: hífen
- l: túnel
- ons: prótons
- ps: bíceps


http://www.infoescola.com/portugues/acentuacao-grafica/


----------



## Carfer

fpidiomas said:


> É a o termo em português, sim, ao que me refiro. Mas não achei nenhuma regra que diga que acentuam-se gráficamente as paroxítonas terminadas em ON. Carfer, será que você poderia me indicar onde eu encontro essa regra? Nos dicionários on line que procurei não está.
> Muito obrigada!


 
Numa busca rápida (é possível que haja outros, mas não tenho tempo para mais) encontra-a em http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acentuação_gráfica


----------



## fpidiomas

muchísimas gracias, Vanda!!!!


----------



## englishmania

Desculpem o engano, percebi mal a pergunta.

Já que falamos de acentuação,


fpidiomas said:


> graficamente



gráfica > graficamente > advérbios com sufixo -mente não levam acento, ainda que se leia [gráficamênte] (a sílaba tónica passa a ser "men")

fácil > facilmente
genética > geneticamente
rápida >rapidamente


----------



## vemcaluisa

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em Pt-Br, elétron.



de acordo.


----------



## fpidiomas

Muitíssimo obrigada!



Vanda said:


> *PAROXÍTONAS*
> São acentuadas as palavras paroxítonas terminadas em:
> - ão(s): bençãos
> - ã(s): ímã
> - ei(s): vôlei
> - i(is): lápis
> - us: Vênus
> - um: álbum
> - uns: álbuns
> - r: caráter
> - x: tórax
> - n: hífen
> - l: túnel
> - ons: prótons
> - ps: bíceps
> 
> 
> http://www.infoescola.com/portugues/acentuacao-grafica/


----------



## Denis555

Mais sobre elétrons na Wikipédia.

As palavras:
*elétron*
*próton*
*nêutron*
*bárion*
*píon*
*fóton*
*lépton, etc*
têm acento.
A regra é: palavra paroxítona terminada em "n" ou "ns" tem acento!
Plural: em "ons" ou (pouco usado) "ones" > 
elétron - elétrons ou (pouco usado) elétrones

Em Portugal, são mais usadas as variantes:

*eletrão* (de acordo com o novo Acordo Ortográfico)*
*protão*
*neutrão*
*barião*
*pião*
*fotão*
*leptão*

*Dicionário Priberam:
*eletrão* (èt)
(inglês _electron_, do grego _élektron, -ou_, âmbar)

_s. m._
Corpúsculo que contém a mínima carga de eletricidade negativa, constituinte universal da matéria. = elétron


Grafia alterada pelo Acordo Ortográfico de 1990: *eletrão*
Grafia anterior ao Acordo Ortográfico de 1990: electrão


----------



## fpidiomas

Olá, Galera!
Preciso traduzir ao espanhol a palavra RELATOR, no sentido de JUIZ RELATOR. Já consultei com vários advogados argentinos e me disseram que não existe a "figura" de Juiz Relator no direito argentino. É possível? Em todo caso, eu preciso traduzir um artigo do português para o espanhol onde aparece muito esse térmo e não sei como traduzi-lo. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
Muito obrigada!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Hola, fpidiomas:

En España tampoco existe esa figura pero puedes traducirla como "Juez Relator". Buscando por ahí he encontrado esto:

http://www.stj-sin.gob.mx/especial/sem_acuadv/Modulo 8/2etapa de juicio.ppt#257,3,Diapositiva 


Saludos

En España el juez del tribunal que elabora la sentencia se denomina "Ponente".

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

NÉON: muitos dicionários  apresentam essa palavra como paroxítona, sendo  acentuada por terminar em  "n"; no entanto, o dicionário Michaëlis  Melhoramentos, recentemente  editado, traz as duas grafias: _néon  _(paroxítona) e _neon _(oxítona). A grafia  _neon _também está no VOLP e no Aulete. Essa palavra chegou ao Brasil através do francês _néon_ (pronunciado /nêõ/), e por isso todos pronunciam como oxítona embora a Sociedade Brasileira de Química recomende o emprego de _neônio_.


----------



## Outsider

Em espanhol as paroxítonas terminadas em "n" não levam acento, mas em português sim (as terminadas em "m" é que não levam).


----------



## fpidiomas

Hola Pacoaladroque,
Te agradezco muchísimo la info!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

fpidiomas said:


> Hola Pacoaladroque,
> Te agradezco muchísimo la info!



De nada


----------

